# google.com not responding due to a long running script



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I am trying to help a friend, who for the past few days has encountered the error msg in the warning box at the bottom of 
IE9.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD C-50 Processor, AMD64 Family 20 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2662 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 292136 MB, Free - 248384 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated and Enabled

After a lot of research, I un-installed KB2792100 and achieved success for about an hour. 
Initlaly  ; then 

Research includes but not limited to 
***
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...g-script/4f363f13-2c5d-e011-8dfc-68b599b31bf5

http://pressf1.pcworld.co.nz/showthread.php?129206-not-responding-due-to-a-long-running-script

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308260

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...r/thread/f3f815f3-be62-487e-911c-ed6a7565cd3a

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2792100

***

The issue has been reported since atleast 2007. Someone at http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/roses/msg0317315622134.html theorized that the problem is with the web site & not the computer.

*But because not everyone has received this msg, I wonder what combination of events / factors is involved. * I haven't encountered this msg on any of my computers.

For me, the most frustrating issue regarding this problem is that I was in the process of composing an email msg using my friend's gmail account, when IE9 hung. IE9 offered to recover the page, but the text had "poof!" disappeared.

I have uninstalled Java 7.13. 
NOW, progress, perhaps, I no longer receive the* initial * error msg. 
Instead, I receive a new error msg, google.com is not responding . I understand that because Java script can no longer run, that the msg regarding a long running script will not appear.

I tried IE9 with no add ons.

I tried IE9 in compatibility mode.

I have not, as yet, re-installed KB2792100.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

_._

bump


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure Google is not in Compatibility View, and that all boxes in the *Compatibility View Settings* are not selected.

Have you tried running IE9 in Safe Mode with Networking, temporarily of course?

*EDIT:* I just saw that you did check CV, but did you go into the Settings? Running IE9 in Compatibility View is not recommended since Google has dumped support for IE8.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P 010: 
Thanks, P 010 for responding. 

update
I have re-installed KB2792100; no joy. 

No, I did not. I am not at my friend's computer now. 

On my W7 Pro, 32 bit with IE9:
tool > compatibility > not much. See .jpg attached. 
Not much to set. 

Have you tried running IE9 in Safe Mode with Networking, temporarily of course?
I do not recall if I tried s m w / n. 

I'll call my friend & we will give it a try; then I'll report back. 

Thanks again. 
:up:

RF123


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had this problem myself before, with IE8, but not with Google.

What worked for me is completely disabling Compatibility View. However, the other thing that had the same effect, was enabling *InPrivate Filtering*.

In IE9, InPrivate Filtering has been replaced by *Tracking Protection*. If it were designed like IE8's InPrivate Filtering, it wouldn't stay enabled for every IE restart. You'd have to enable it every time you'd run the browser. That's ridiculous, but fortunately, IE9 gives you the option to keep it enabled. For IE8, I had to create a registry hack for that...

*Internet Explorer 9 Tracking Protection*

Anyway, that's one more thing to try if no luck with the above.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

rainforest123 said:


> *But because not everyone has received this msg, I wonder what combination of events / factors is involved. * I haven't encountered this msg on any of my computers.


For me, the cause was those annoying little Facebook "Like" or "Share" buttons showing on almost every single page on the Internet! 

The culprit was actually the Facebook servers that those buttons were linked to (and the script involved):

*static.ak.fbcdn.net* 

*







*


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P 010:
How does one completely disable Compatibilty View / Mode? 

COOL! 

Good to know. 

I am 100% that I did not try that.

It will go onto the list. 


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I have told my friend that the problem could be with a google server.

I like machine gun kitty.


RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Forgot the screen shot.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

rainforest123 said:


> P 010:
> 
> How does one completely disable Compatibilty View / Mode?


Meaning making sure all boxes are unchecked, and no websites in the box.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

P 010:
Thanks for the clarification. 
:up:

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

never mind

RF123


----------

